

Your website has events? Make sure you add an Add-To-Calendar option - carlsednaoui
http://carlsednaoui.github.io/ouical/

======
carlsednaoui
Hi HN, this is a little something I built during my 1st week at Hacker School.
Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
xfernandox
awesome stuff carl, will definitely check it out. useful tool for sure.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thank you! :)

